# General > Member's Lounge > Nature and Conservation >  Exploring a mossy forest

## kuching

At the end of June 2008, I went to explore with 3 outdoor friends in the mountain range which separated Malaysian Borneo & Indonesian Borneo. (border) This is one of the most exciting adventure trip in 2008, dangerous & yet fun! This is my first time in my life photographing sanstone cave! And the big surprise was the mossy forest in such a low altitude (below 3,000 feet)!!!

The journey to the summit was not easy.....need to climb sandstone cliff vertically!!! 


The breathtaking view (Seri Aman area):





The rainforest of Borneo:






As usual, logging is....almost anywhere. A logging road:






Somewhere near the summit:





The scenery:

----------


## kuching

The disturbed jungle in logging area.





The shotgun of a bird nest collector near the summit. (guard the entrance of the cave)





Scenery:





The green jungle.






Sandstone cliff:






Beautiful Sarawak....

----------


## kuching

The most exciting part is the mossy forest. Almost everything is covered by mosses!!! That place is indeed a secret paradise! 


Sandstone boulder & tree roots:





There are so many species of moss, covered the tree trunks, logs, rocks & ground......DAMN BEAUTIFUL!






The trail.





Mossy forest:





A blackwater stream in mossy forest. There is no fish or aquatic plant, only aquatic insects.





The mossy sandstone boulder:

----------


## kuching

The trail is interesting.....by passing tree roots & giant rocks....





Beautiful trees in mossy forest:





Mosses:





Sandstone cave mouth:






Sandstone cave:





Cave mouth:

----------


## kuching

The modern cave painting:





Orchid, _Bulbophyllum_ sp.






The rare pitcher plant, _Nepenthes vietchii_  always grow on the tree:





_N. vietchii_  on the mossy tree trunk:





The pitcher of _N. vietchii_ :







_N. vietchii_  on tree branches:

----------


## aquaSynthesis

one of the hanging moss looks like airplant to me... cause i have them..  :Wink:

----------


## kuching

_N. vietchii_  





A variety of _Nepenthes hirsuta_  (looks a bit like _N. gracilis_):





_N. hirsuta_ here is much smaller than the usual one in other places:






Photographing @ paradise on earth:





_Nepenthes albomarginata_ on the edge of sandstone cliff :





First time see this fern:

----------


## kuching

Too many plants which I never seen before can be found here:

species A





Species B





The flowers of species B





Species C





_Alocassia_ sp.





Terrestrial orchid

----------


## kuching

The inflorescence of terrestrial orchid:




Wild ginger- species A





Wild ginger - _Plagiostachys_ sp. ??






_Amorphophophallus pendulus_  







Wild orchid

----------


## kuching

Aroid, _Homalomena_ sp. ??




Aquatic plant (relative of water lily),_ Barclaya motleyi_




The habitat of _ Barclaya motleyi_: a jungle pool at the foothill.





Jewel orchid, _Anoectochilus_ sp.





Palm, _Pinanga veitchii_.

----------


## kuching

Unidentified species of palm:




Drinking a cup of coffee with bird nest collector & enjoying the view. What a life!





NOTE: Luckily, there was no leech at the time we visited the summit area as there was no rain for few days. If the floor is wet after rain, we'll be "hunt" by those blood sucking leeches!

----------


## Jervis

And I can see rice dumplings  :Laughing:  Really good life... it's amazing how much one could discover in a day...  :Well done:

----------


## kuching

More photos (taken by my friend) here:

http://pitcherplants.proboards34.com...ad=5964&page=2

----------


## Aquaculture

Oh wow... beautiful photos. Always looking forward to your photo contributions.  :Smile:

----------


## AA24

breathtaking shots of the scenery...

----------


## kuching

Thanks for viewing.

----------

